# Free Cane Joinery PDF



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I am posting a series of pages on wood spirit walking stick and cane carving.

Harvesting Walking Sticks - Learn how to harvest, store, and dry your tree saplings and branches for cane carving.

Common Tree Species - Take a look around your own backyard to discover which tree species you can use for walking stick and cane carving.

Adding Extras - Make your walking stick stand out by adding a small 'What If' bag to your staff.

Wood Carving Walking Sticks, Gluing Your Joint - A quick look at the basic steps in gluing a cane topper to your walking stick.

Wood Carving Walking Sticks, How to Join Your Cane Handle - Explore seven ways to join your cane topper to your stick

Wood Carving Walking Sticks, How to Clamp Your Cane Handle - Learn how you can use tape as a gluing clamp.

Wood Carving Walking Sticks, Working with Bamboo - Special technique for attaching your cane topper to your bamboo walking stick.

Because there are so many ways to join your cane topper to your stick, I have made up a 16-page, free PDF for you to download.

Please visit the homepage of my blog, LSIrish.com to snatch your free PDF copy for your wood carving files.

Thanks everyone !!!









Lora Irish


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks.. Very interesting.


----------



## LazyRiverStudio (May 16, 2014)

Great stuff! Thank you!


----------

